# I would also like to trace Laithill Pasha and Laithill Sovereign



## ♥ilovehorses♥ (24 April 2011)

They were sold together to a showjumping family but they could be anywhere now. Laithill Pasha (stable name: Buzz) was a stunning chestnut gelding and was about 13.2hh. He had 3 white socks and a white face. His front left leg was the one without the sock. Laithill Sovereign (stable name: Woody) was a liver chestnut gelding, about 12.2-13hh(?) maybe smaller. I would really like to know how they are doing and where they are, any information woulld be very much apprieciated.


----------



## cally6008 (24 April 2011)

LAITHEHILL PASHA - used to be BSJA reg, no winnings, not passported under that name

Laithehill Sovereign - passported with WPCS so give them a ring and they should be able to help (ask about Pasha as well)

Please note spelling of Laithehill 

Sold to SJ family in what year ?


----------



## ♥ilovehorses♥ (25 April 2011)

Thankyou, I'm not actually sure what year it was, I think i was about 3-4 years ago but i'll try and find out exactly


----------



## ♥ilovehorses♥ (25 April 2011)

Laithehill Pasha:

Dam: Laithehill Pavlova
Sire: Heaton Romeo


----------



## ilovenikki (22 June 2011)

hi did you manage to track any of them ??


----------



## Cuffey (22 June 2011)

&#9829;ilovehorses&#9829;;9600361 said:
			
		


			Laithehill Pasha:

Dam: Laithehill Pavlova
Sire: Heaton Romeo
		
Click to expand...

The only chestnut Laithehill with this breeding on Nedonline is Czar
Equine Details - Laithehill Czar

Date of Birth  23-Jun-2002
Gender Gelding
Colour Chestnut
Height 
Sire Name Heaton Romeo
Dam Name Laithehill Pavlova
Breed Welsh Gelding
Submitted by Welsh Pony & Cob Society
Studbook/Section Section B
Birth Country United Kingdom

Googled he is doing very well showing


----------



## alijane (30 June 2011)

Woody is fit and well. PM me and I'll give you full details.


----------



## Bdearnley (3 December 2013)

Hi! My instructor owns buzz and has done for four years. He is doing fine and a beautiful boy! I am currently riding him we are in West Yorkshire!


----------

